# Zone Alarm Not Letting Me Access The Internet!



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

For around 3 years now I've been using Zone Alarm with no problems, but the past 2 weeks I've been experiencing constant connection drops (every 20 mins or so). I didn't know what it was, so I brushed it off. This morning upon waking up I wasn't able to connect to the Internet whatsoever, so I rang my ISP. They suggested turning off my firewall & trying the Internet again, so I did and it worked.

I then uninstalled Zone Alarm & reinstalled it, so I could start afresh, but as soon as it was installed and turned on again, the internet access was stopped once more.

Now I can only access the Internet if Zone Alarm is turned off. I tried going into Program Control in ZA and giving access rights to all the programs I want to use the Internet, but that didn't help either.

What can I do in order to access the Internet whilst ZA is running, because I like ZA and want to carry on using it as my firewall.

Thanks.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

Problem is fixed now.



> Windows Update ZoneAlarm Issues
> 9 July 2008
> 
> It appears that a recent Windows Update (KB951748) causes major Internet connectivity issues on systems using ZoneAlarm security software. Users should either avoid installing this update, or uninstall it if already present, or set their Internet Zone Security permission slider from High to Medium to regain Internet access.


From www.tweakguides.com


Thanks.


----------



## Blue_3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow.. thank you.. for this.. amazing.. I just had a whole other thread about this...lol... Thanks


----------

